# FIREFOX 3 is windows 98 compatible



## dorfd1 (Jul 16, 2008)

I just installed firefox 3 inside a windows 98 virtual machine and have no issues.

the firefox website said windows 98 is not compatible with firefox 3

the 3.5rc2 version also works with windows 98.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

Why are you messing with Windows 98?


----------



## Zellio (Mar 8, 2009)

I have Windows 3.1 in a virtual machine, it's just really for fun...


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Zellio said:


> I have Windows 3.1 in a virtual machine, it's just really for fun...


OK, but why are you messing with Windows 98?


----------



## Zellio (Mar 8, 2009)

Drew2k said:


> OK, but why are you messing with Windows 98?


I wasn't, OP was.

And I'd bet just to see if Firefox 3.5 would install....


----------



## gfrang (Aug 30, 2007)

Wow i just looked on my bookshelf and i found Windows 98 second edition box but no floppy disks.


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

I can understand running virtual Windows machines for old software and games, but why on earth would anyone run a modern program like FireFox on Windows 98?

Larry


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Because he can?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Same reason people try to put web servers on Commodore 64s I guess.


----------



## dorfd1 (Jul 16, 2008)

smiddy said:


> Why are you messing with Windows 98?


I never messed with Windows 98. I experiment with it.

the firefox website says firefox 3 is not compatible with windows 98. Firefox lies.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

Nick said:


> Because he can?


The Dog Rules apply here then. :lol:


----------



## dorfd1 (Jul 16, 2008)

you can learn a lot about computers through experimentation, that is why I am running a server at home.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I don't think I'd say "Firefox lies"... I suspect it's more from an official support standpoint.

They may have even tested it on Windows 98 (though I doubt it) but just don't want to support it.

Fact is, Microsoft doesn't support Windows 98... so not sure it's in anyone else's best interest to claim support for an OS that the OS creator isn't supporting.

Lots of things turn out to work that aren't supported if you are willing to try them out.

That said... I haven't wanted to run Windows 98. I do run emulators of older computers that I used to have... and that's fun. Maybe one day Windows 98 will be old enough that I'll want to run it again for the nostalgia.


----------



## dorfd1 (Jul 16, 2008)

http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/firefox/system-requirements.html

the system requirements does not even mention windows 98/me. Firefox 3.x works just fine.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Of course they wouldn't mention older unsupported operating systems that they don't want to support and Microsoft doesn't even support.

I can juggle oranges, but I've yet to see a bag of oranges at the grocery store that says "Made for juggling" on them!


----------



## dorfd1 (Jul 16, 2008)

Stewart Vernon said:


> Of course they wouldn't mention older unsupported operating systems that they don't want to support and Microsoft doesn't even support.
> 
> I can juggle oranges, but I've yet to see a bag of oranges at the grocery store that says "Made for juggling" on them!


but it works


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

So what is your point exactly?

Lots of stuff works that companies don't intend to support... so they don't say they work. If you figure out it works, then yay! But Mozilla won't support any problems you might run into... Whereas if you run into problems using a platform they support, then they'll answer your question.

So calling them "liars" for not stating that their product works on an unsupported operating system seems to serve no productive purpose.

Or am I missing something?


----------



## dorfd1 (Jul 16, 2008)

Stewart Vernon said:


> So what is your point exactly?
> 
> Lots of stuff works that companies don't intend to support... so they don't say they work. If you figure out it works, then yay! But Mozilla won't support any problems you might run into... Whereas if you run into problems using a platform they support, then they'll answer your question.
> 
> ...


the odd thing is under windows 98, firefox thinks it is running under xp?


----------



## Marlin Guy (Apr 8, 2009)

Can I get a refund on the last two minutes?


----------



## dorfd1 (Jul 16, 2008)

smiddy said:


> Why are you messing with Windows 98?


why do you ask?


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

smiddy said:


> Why are you messing with Windows 98?





dorfd1 said:


> why do you ask?


:lol:

You know why!


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Win98 isn't 2009-compatible...


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Stewart Vernon said:


> Fact is, Microsoft doesn't support Windows 98... so not sure it's in anyone else's best interest to claim support for an OS that the OS creator isn't supporting.


Then again, what has Microsoft support ever done for you?


----------



## bidger (Nov 19, 2005)

BattleZone said:


> Win98 isn't 2009-compatible...


:lol:

10+ years in computer time is like 10+ years in canine time.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Recently, we learned that you can 'land' a commercial aircraft on a river, but I seriously doubt that the mfr or the FAA would certify that use. Just because you made FF run on Win98, an obsolete OS, doesn't mean that FF should be supported on 98. In fact, to do so may be an unauthorized or illegal use of the program.

.


----------



## B Newt (Aug 12, 2007)

smiddy said:


> Why are you messing with Windows 98?


At least its not Windoz ME.


----------



## Milkman (Dec 6, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Same reason people try to put web servers on Commodore 64s I guess.


woah, woah, woah, WOAH....

Totally different... Since... Well.... Commodore's rule.

That is all...


----------



## mikeny (Aug 21, 2006)

Milkman said:


> woah, woah, woah, WOAH....
> 
> Totally different... Since... Well.... Commodore's rule.
> 
> That is all...


Load"*",8,1


----------



## Milkman (Dec 6, 2006)

mikeny said:


> Load"*",8,1


SYS 64760
POKE 53281,0

and possibly the BEST product ever made for the Commodore:

The Epyx Fastload Cartridge.


----------



## dorfd1 (Jul 16, 2008)

Nick said:


> Recently, we learned that you can 'land' a commercial aircraft on a river, but I seriously doubt that the mfr or the FAA would certify that use. Just because you made FF run on Win98, an obsolete OS, doesn't mean that FF should be supported on 98. In fact, to do so may be an unauthorized or illegal use of the program.
> 
> .


it not illegal to run firefox 3.x on win98 is it?


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Milkman said:


> SYS 64760


Shouldn't that be sys 64738?


----------



## Milkman (Dec 6, 2006)

harsh said:


> Shouldn't that be sys 64738?


I remember that one too. In the end, they both did the same thing, although one did either more or less compared to the other.

I forget the differences between the two...

Still, good memory.


----------

